# Mohn Ski Rack  / Spare tire mount



## gmcunni (Aug 10, 2011)

found a possible deal on a tire mounted ski rack for my jeep.  it is about 10 years old from MOHN but the don't seem to sell ski racks anymore.

Anyone have experience with these? i'm concerned, due to its age, that it won't hold today's wide skis.  currently have 90s but hope to add something in the 105mm range soon so want a rack that can handle it.

see attached pic


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks pretty dam close to the one I have off my Jeep. The problem is on top there is a horizontal gate that holds everything and iirc mine wouldn't hols much more than my PE that were 85.

If I remember I'll see if my Sultans fit in it and if there is room left.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2011)

This is what I have.

http://www.quadratec.com/products/92034_200.htm


----------



## Nick (Aug 10, 2011)

I bet you can rig it if it doesn't fit wider skiis. What does the attachment look like? Do they just drop in?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> I bet you can rig it if it doesn't fit wider skiis. What does the attachment look like? Do they just drop in?



its not a local purchase so i can't see how much flexibility there is.  the guy "thinks" wide skis will fit but no guarantee.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Spare-Tire-Moun...ultDomain_0&hash=item53e895eff8#ht_500wt_1243


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 10, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks pretty dam close to the one I have off my Jeep. The problem is on top there is a horizontal gate that holds everything and iirc mine wouldn't hols much more than my PE that were 85.
> 
> If I remember I'll see if my Sultans fit in it and if there is room left.


 i remember you saying this before which is what got me asking.

jake's skis are 90 and usually on the parking lot shuttles they are too wide to fit the outside ski holders.  even have trouble on the gondolas in some places.  i want some 100+ skis so i want to be sure they'll fit before spending the $$ on a rack.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i remember you saying this before which is what got me asking.
> 
> jake's skis are 90 and usually on the parking lot shuttles they are too wide to fit the outside ski holders.  even have trouble on the gondolas in some places.  i want some 100+ skis so i want to be sure they'll fit before spending the $$ on a rack.



If your by Southington and want take a look at it let me know. If I remember I'll take some pics with the 85 and the 105 goats in it without the door closed on it. The one you linked the ebay auction too looks different from mine but the same concept, but the bindings in the pic of it are pretty old.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 10, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> but the bindings in the pic of it are pretty old.



YES, that worried me.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2011)

[/IMG]

You have about 3 5/8" between the rack and the top bar.





[/IMG]


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2011)

A few pic of Dynastar Sultan 85 in the rack, you're not going to get anything too much wider in it unless you take that front door/safety off.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks Jeff, i'll skip the Mohn.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 11, 2011)

Gary..the only thing that sucks about spare tire racks, is that very often your skis get caked with salt , sand and other shit..If you can live with that ..they are  great

Steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 11, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Gary..the only thing that sucks about spare tire racks, is that very often your skis get caked with salt , sand and other shit..If you can live with that ..they are  great
> 
> Steveo



i'd heard that Steve. Same goes for the hitch-mount racks too.  Other than slapping a hard top on the Jeep and putting on a roof rack do you have any suggestions?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2011)

Buy shorter skis, pull out the back seat  to put them there or put them in the passenger seat.

Also read on one of the jeep forums about hanging them inside along the roof, but that might of been for a snowboard.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 11, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Buy shorter skis, pull out the back seat  to put them there or put them in the passenger seat.
> 
> Also read on one of the jeep forums about hanging them inside along the roof, but that might of been for a snowboard.



i'll drag my skis out of the basement soon and see how they fit inside. i'm sure i can make them fit when it is just me but i'd like to get 2 people and 2 pairs in the jeep.  for more than that i'll borrow my wife's SUV.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2011)

FWIW I'm pretty sure my Watea 94's fit in Steveo's rack without too much issue.  They were definitely covered in road grime though.  Not that I really care, but if I were going to use an outside rack like that all the time I'd probably put the skis in a cheap, non-padded ski bag to keep them a little cleaner.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 11, 2011)

What about all of the salt spray from the road?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 11, 2011)

bvibert said:


> FWIW I'm pretty sure my Watea 94's fit in Steveo's rack without too much issue.  They were definitely covered in road grime though.  Not that I really care, but if I were going to use an outside rack like that all the time I'd probably put the skis in a cheap, non-padded ski bag to keep them a little cleaner.





Puck it said:


> What about all of the salt spray from the road?



dirty doesn't bother me but i'm a lazy ass and i know i'd just put the things in the basement with the intention of cleaning after i got settled but they'd sit there until my next ski trip.  salt on skis worries me.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 11, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Gary..the only thing that sucks about spare tire racks, is that very often your skis get caked with salt , sand and other shit..If you can live with that ..they are  great
> 
> Steveo



which brand rack do you have?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> which brand rack do you have?



I'm pretty sure his and mine are the same.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2011)

Is salt and crap and issue? I've never worried about it. I just rinse / wipe when I get home.


----------

